# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  New old lathe

## gadgetman

Managed to purchase a lathe the other day. Wasn't looking at buying one really but couldn't resist the Dutch auction. This thing could be as old as 1925 and will need a bit of work to get it up and running. Looking forward to picking it up at the weekend. The factory was renowned for being very fussy, if the lead screw was out by more than 0.001" over any inch or 0.003" over any foot it was rejected.



Comes with plenty off accessories. Think there will be a few treasures in there. It has a milling slide and I can see a gear cutter and arbour in there.





One of the first things after cleaning and oiling will be making a countershaft to actually be able to run it.

I just love machinery, especially old stuff like this.

----------


## 223nut

Those 3jaw chucks are worth a bomb, at least for my wood lathe they were

----------


## northdude

repower it with a side valve v8 to keep it original  :Have A Nice Day:  nice old lathe tho

----------


## gadgetman

There is a similar milling slide on Trademe at the moment with $255 bid on it.

----------


## longrange308

are you even going to be able to get it in that shed of yours?

----------


## Maca49

I'll donate you a 1 HP single phase motor if you need one, freights on you

----------


## sako75

Is it belt driven from a steam engine?

----------


## Rushy

> I'll donate you a 1 HP single phase motor if you need one, freights on you


Big ups Maca.  Generous to a fault.

----------


## Maca49

It's that one I repaired for you, you forgot didn't you :ORLY: y

----------


## veitnamcam

What is it? A Myford?

The box of bits would be worth more than the lathe....its always the accessorys and tooling that eats up the dollars.
good score.

----------


## TeRei

This dude is like you and likes doing up lathes. Best you hook up a decent torch light for those tight threading jobs. :Grin: 

My Lathe Project - SnipersHide.com Forums - Scout

----------


## gadgetman

> are you even going to be able to get it in that shed of yours?


I've had a bit of a dung out. More to go though.

----------


## gadgetman

> Is it belt driven from a steam engine?


Yes. Was one onboard all the Brit naval ships and it ran off a shaft running through the workshop.

----------


## gadgetman

> What is it? A Myford?
> 
> The box of bits would be worth more than the lathe....its always the accessorys and tooling that eats up the dollars.
> good score.


Very close, it is a Drummond. During WWII the war office uplifted everthing to do with this lathe and gave it to Myford to produce so that Drummond could concentrate on bigger machines for the war effort. This lathe was the basis of the successful Myford line. Drummond made the Maximat line. I have't seen this in the flesh yet so not sure if it is a Drummond or a Myford M type long bed modellers lathe.

Those boxes of bits would likely cost a thousand or two.

----------


## gadgetman

> I'll donate you a 1 HP single phase motor if you need one, freights on you


Thanks Maca. It should be run with a four pole motor with the factory countershaft but since it doesn't have one I should be able to adapt pretty much anything.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Very close, it is a Drummond. During WWII the war office uplifted everthing to do with this lathe and gave it to Myford to produce so that Drummond could concentrate on bigger machines for the war effort. This lathe was the basis of the successful Myford line. Drummond made the Maximat line. I have't seen this in the flesh yet so not sure if it is a Drummond or a Myford M type long bed modellers lathe.
> 
> Those boxes of bits would likely cost a thousand or two.


 :Cool: 

Hopefully it is not to worn and if it is I have a stick of white metal you can have to recast bearings and you can have the bed reground at any decent engine reconditioners.

----------


## sako75

> Yes. Was one onboard all the Brit naval ships and it ran off a shaft running through the workshop.


Straight up? I was just taking the piss 
Like all the eye candy in the box. Real tools

----------


## gadgetman

> Hopefully it is not to worn and if it is I have a stick of white metal you can have to recast bearings and you can have the bed reground at any decent engine reconditioners.


I've seen some closeups of the bed and it looks really good. These things are made very rigid. I've heard and seen a few of these run through a milling machine to check the bed and there was zero deflection along the entire length. They have a conical bearing in them so as it wears you just wind it in a little to remove any play and easy to machine up new ones. Making a replacement set will be a high priority.

----------


## gadgetman

> Straight up? I was just taking the piss 
> Like all the eye candy in the box. Real tools


You can run off a shaft, electric motor or foot treddle. The treddle wheel is about 40kg.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've seen some closeups of the bed and it looks really good. These things are made very rigid. I've heard and seen a few of these run through a milling machine to check the bed and there was zero deflection along the entire length. They have a conical bearing in them so as it wears you just wind it in a little to remove any play and easy to machine up new ones. Making a replacement set will be a high priority.


Nice.
My workmate had two small myfords clutering up my shed when he was living at mine, he had the bed of one ground surprisingly the headstock bearings were still pretty good but they may have been done peviously a few times.
As is the case with virtually all lathes they wear a hollow in the bed where the carrage is close to the chuck where 90% of the work is done which you may not care about for what you are going to do with it or it may be fine as is :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

Go the whole hog with a tredle wheel... Keep you fit for the hills

----------


## gadgetman

> Nice.
> My workmate had two small myfords clutering up my shed when he was living at mine, he had the bed of one ground surprisingly the headstock bearings were still pretty good but they may have been done peviously a few times.
> As is the case with virtually all lathes they wear a hollow in the bed where the carrage is close to the chuck where 90% of the work is done which you may not care about for what you are going to do with it or it may be fine as is


Yes, that is definitely the place that takes the wear. Still miss my old lathe, bigger and stronger with a reasonable 38mm bore. This thing has a bore that small you may as well consider it not to have one.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes, that is definitely the place that takes the wear. Still miss my old lathe, bigger and stronger with a reasonable 38mm bore. This thing has a bore that small you may as well consider it not to have one.


Yea ya end up doing a lot between centers and or a steady but it is surprising what you can do on a small Lathe.

Mate mounted a 4 jaw with bearings on a morse for the tailstock,VERY handy bit of gear that.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yea ya end up doing a lot between centers and or a steady but it is surprising what you can do on a small Lathe.
> 
> Mate mounted a 4 jaw with bearings on a morse for the tailstock,VERY handy bit of gear that.


Yes I've used that setup in a machine shop. Glad I kept my dial guage, micrometers and verniers. Can't wait to pick to loot up after a trip to visit @kotoku for an engine crane. Roll on the weekend.

----------


## Maca49

These are 4 pole 1400 Rpm motors

----------


## gadgetman

> These are 4 pole 1400 Rpm motors


I'd be keen to take one off your hands Maca. Thanks. PM me cost and account details.

----------


## Chop3r

That lathe is older than my one by about 5-6 years and this one has been in the family for about 60 years. I can recall my old man having shit loads of steel for turning and every time we shifted it all had to go as well. He used to rewind electric motors on it as well. Mine is an Atlas and also has a heap of extra tools etc.

Its currently stripped down to replace bearings through out

----------


## zimmer

This is the most recognised site for lathe info Lathes
I have a small EMCO which is really just a larger jeweller's lathe but despite its size I have done some amazing things on it. 
Would dearly love a larger big but just don't have room for one.

----------


## gadgetman

> This is the most recognised site for lathe info Lathes
> I have a small EMCO which is really just a larger jeweller's lathe but despite its size I have done some amazing things on it. 
> Would dearly love a larger big but just don't have room for one.


I've used that sight many times over the years to help identify possible candidates.

----------


## zimmer

> I've used that sight many times over the years to help identify possible candidates.


Good write up on the Drummond don't you think.

----------


## gadgetman

> Good write up on the Drummond don't you think.


That was the clincher for me to buy one. There don't seem to be that many around but have found a user group so should be able to get enough details from them to let me make the bits I need.

----------


## MSL

Took one out of dads shed last year that was driven by the wide leather belt, boxes and boxes of spares.

----------


## Friwi

The hide of the American buffalo had a reputation for making excellent driving belts for machinery

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> This dude is like you and likes doing up lathes. Best you hook up a decent torch light for those tight threading jobs.
> 
> My Lathe Project - SnipersHide.com Forums - Scout


Now I want a lathe, not so I can make stuff as im hopeless at making stuff, but so I can walk out to my shed and lean on it while I drink a beer and think to myself "this is MY lathe".
Guys with lathes are better than guys that don't have lathes I reckon.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Now I want a lathe, not so I can make stuff as im hopeless at making stuff, but so I can walk out to my shed and lean on it while I drink a beer and think to myself "this is MY lathe".
> Guys with lathes are better than guys that don't have lathes I reckon.


And chainsaws, don't forget chainsaws  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> Now I want a lathe, not so I can make stuff as im hopeless at making stuff, but so I can walk out to my shed and lean on it while I drink a beer and think to myself "this is MY lathe".
> Guys with lathes are better than guys that don't have lathes I reckon.


I got a wood lathe, it does get used but beer and whiskey are drunk in the shed as well

----------


## gadgetman

It will be inconvenient to use it in the shed till power gets restored to the garage but I have extension leads. Maybe should have gone for the treadle model?

----------


## gadgetman

> And chainsaws, don't forget chainsaws


Every man and his dog has a chainsaw nowadays. Think my twin even has one.  :XD:

----------


## Friwi

You could remove the chain and bar of your chainsaw and adapt a normal chain or belt on the engine to power your lathe. That would make it a two stroke lathe! And at 15000 rpm she will be smoking! :-)

----------


## Maca49

> You could remove the chain and bar of your chainsaw and adapt a normal chain or belt on the engine to power your lathe. That would make it a two stroke lathe! And at 15000 rpm she will be smoking! :-)


Awesome blued finish to everything

----------


## gadgetman

> You could remove the chain and bar of your chainsaw and adapt a normal chain or belt on the engine to power your lathe. That would make it a two stroke lathe! And at 15000 rpm she will be smoking! :-)


But I couldn't see what I'm doing for the blue two smoke.

----------


## Maca49

Probably help your process and accuracy? :O O:

----------


## MSL

> Awesome blued finish to everything


At 15000rpm you wouldn't be finishing anything

----------


## gadgetman

Got the old girl home and back together on its tray and stand. Got to say that she is in pretty good shape and hasn't been flogged out by the looks of the bedways, leadscrew and gears.

----------


## scotty

so i have this old beast in the workshop was left behind by last owner..... has been converted to a wood turners lathe (f*ck knows why woodturners lathes are cheap enough) but i found a secret lockup with a whole lot of bits and pieces which may belong to it. anyone know what and how old? and should i restore it to its former glory? currently running off 3 phase

----------


## gadgetman

Have a look here and see if anything looks close. Pictures of the business end would help.

Lathes

----------


## Maca49

@homebrew.357 you've got competition! I think it's a combination gun ! 50cal/12g and 75 cal muzzle loading. With selective trigger, and under lever action on the first two barrels and a fiddleback honey suckle stock! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gadgetman

I know I'm wishing my life away but I can't wait till the morning to continue the inspection and overdue maintenance.

----------


## Maca49

Huh GM I remember being 17 and telling the 80 yr old storeman " I can't wait till Friday" he told me the very same, never wish your life away, I realise what he meant now!

----------


## gadgetman

The rust looks a lot worse in the photos than it is. With a spray of penetrating oil it just wipes off.



The lead screw at the head end has very little wear.



There is no noticeable play in the headstock and the back gears and feed gears are crisp looking. A bit of rust on the chuck.



The cross slide on the saddle is a but rusty, but again that will clean up fine.



Now I know it is rude to ask a lady her age but I looked up her birth certificate and she was likely born around 1924.

----------


## homebrew.357

YE Gods Gadgetman, There`s a gun, barrel drilling, rifling cutting, homebrew making box of comeinhandy bits I`v ever seen,  :36 1 8:  . Looks like a heap of fun to sort her out and getting it up and running. Homebrew.357.

----------


## Maca49

> The rust looks a lot worse in the photos than it is. With a spray of penetrating oil it just wipes off.
> 
> 
> 
> The lead screw at the head end has very little wear.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no noticeable play in the headstock and the back gears and feed gears are crisp looking. A bit of rust on the chuck.
> ...


1501AD good year of manufacture! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

She's a tad small for rifle barrel making. You are certainly right about the boxes of goodies though. Spent a bit of time earlier going through them but had to stop and go to a nephews birthday party. I didn't want to go as was having so much fun with my own little present unwrapping party. There are 5 knurling tools, 3 milling faces, bronze bushing, .....

Think I've come up with a cunning enough plan to mount and run a motor and countetshaft too.

----------


## sometimes

awesome  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> She's a tad small for rifle barrel making. You are certainly right about the boxes of goodies though. Spent a bit of time earlier going through them but had to stop and go to a nephews birthday party. I didn't want to go as was having so much fun with my own little present unwrapping party. There are 5 knurling tools, 3 milling faces, bronze bushing, .....
> 
> Think I've come up with a cunning enough plan to mount and run a motor and countetshaft too.


What staggers me is that there will be a bunch of fellahs on here that actually know what the hell you are talking about.  Gobbledegook to me though GM.

----------


## scotty

had a bit of a look..... could be an early 1900s monarch or flathers maybe, had a rat thru the lockup but no chucks or gears.or any bits for it really . what i did find was this little gem

----------


## gadgetman

> What staggers me is that there will be a bunch of fellahs on here that actually know what the hell you are talking about.  Gobbledegook to me though GM.


You must have had a depraved upbringing @Rushy. So did I, but I've done my best to make amends.

----------


## gadgetman

And I found one of these.




And one of these.

----------


## Rushy

> You must have had a depraved upbringing @Rushy. So did I, but I've done my best to make amends.


I was very focussed as a young man.  All of my energy went into drinking Waikato, rugby and girls.  Paying attention to detail was not something I spent any time doing, hence I failed School Certificate.  In fact I failed it twice and on the second occasion with absolute distinction.  My old man had a limited amount of tools GM.  If it couldn't be fixed with a hammer and nails, crescent spanner or bow saw then it was jury rigged with number eight wire or baling twine. Metalwork and woodwork were available as subjects but I never gave them a go as biffing a ball or chatting a chick seemed a better idea at the time.

----------


## kimjon

I helped a mate get one of these going. His was Jerry rigged with an 8"x2" plank of wood on a door hinge at the bottom and a single phase motor mounted at the top. A leather belt connected the motor to the spindle, and the weight of the motor swinging on the hinge, plus a tensioner provided enough friction to drive it.

Kj

----------


## gadgetman

> I helped a mate get one of these going. His was Jerry rigged with an 8"x2" plank of wood on a door hinge at the bottom and a single phase motor mounted at the top. A leather belt connected the motor to the spindle, and the weight of the motor swinging on the hinge, plus a tensioner provided enough friction to drive it.
> 
> Kj


Fairly close to my idea. Will have the counter shaft hinged out the back of the headstock, so it can be released to change speeds, and the motor hung down at floor level on a pivot and add a spring for extra tension if needed. Since we're still shaking down here I want it as stable as possible.

----------


## gadgetman

> I was very focussed as a young man.  All of my energy went into drinking Waikato, rugby and girls.  Paying attention to detail was not something I spent any time doing, hence I failed School Certificate.  In fact I failed it twice and on the second occasion with absolute distinction.  My old man had a limited amount of tools GM.  If it couldn't be fixed with a hammer and nails, crescent spanner or bow saw then it was jury rigged with number eight wire or baling twine. Metalwork and woodwork were available as subjects but I never gave them a go as biffing a ball or chatting a chick seemed a better idea at the time.


I avoided those vices @Rushy, though I was still plagued by the last one, I just didn't know it, but someone would normally point it out to everyone else. My father was a builder and to him metalwork was a dirty word. We used to have great arguments about which was better but he could rarely get past my argument of hos metal tools and fasteners, particularly when I made tools and jigs for him.

Time to head back outside and finish cleaning up the toy and put it in the garage.

----------


## kimjon

A lathe is a wonderful tool. In fact you'll wonder _"how the fuck you ever got shit done without one",_ once you've had it for a while.

Only problem is you'll end up making stuff....because you have one, and usually for someone else. Last night I spent two hours making bearing spacers and when finished I looked at my accomplishments...hmmm two hours and I've made a couple short bits of pipe!

----------


## gadgetman

I know just what you mean. It has been way too long since I've had a lathe and in those years I've often thought "I'll just do ..., bugger, sold the lathe."

Will set it up so the motor and back gear can slide horizontally to give me more speed options too.

----------


## gadgetman

Well underway with a mount for the countershaft hooked onto the pivot for the old treadle. Will need new bearings for it though as the ones there are slogged out. Will need to pull the head apart in order to reroute/replace the belt.  @veitnamcam would likely cry if he saw the welding, I was like an uncoordinated two year old with a hot melt glue gun. 



I like the markings on the tailstock spindle.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha ha.
I have seen worse and a lot worse at that, yours is holding hands the whole length of it!

----------


## gadgetman

> Ha ha ha.
> I have seen worse and a lot worse at that, yours is holding hands the whole length of it!


It is. Pretty thin material 2.5mm and 1.7mm so done in two halves.

----------


## Chop3r

> Well underway with a mount for the countershaft hooked onto the pivot for the old treadle. Will need new bearings for it though as the ones there are slogged out. Will need to pull the head apart in order to reroute/replace the belt.  @veitnamcam would likely cry if he saw the welding, I was like an uncoordinated two year old with a hot melt glue gun. 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the markings on the tailstock spindle.


Fark thats bloody good welding compared to mine, turkey shit  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Decided to make a new trolley/workbench to mount the lathe on since the factory job is far too short and narrow and heavy. Grabbed some of the scrap angle iron I've had lying around for a couple of years, cut and welded up a good sturdy frame. Ordered a set of casters that should be good for 400kg. If the weather permits tomorrow I'll weld in some mounts for shelving. 

Oh and picked up some new dry welding electrodes so the welding is a bit better.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Can I start writing my "Things I need Gadgetman to make on his lathe for me" list yet?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Can I start writing my "Things I need Gadgetman to make on his lathe for me" list yet?


Bipod spikes

Black powder cannon

Golf ball cannon

----------


## Maca49

Two rules using a lathe
1- don't leave the chuck key in the chuck. EVER
2- take you tie off!
I'd mention long hair..... But that's an age thing :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

I was more thinking some personal jewellery. 



But probably could do a small canon.

----------


## Maca49

Prince Albert would be more fun! And making the insertion punch!

----------


## res

> Prince Albert would be more fun! And making the insertion punch!


Hmm making a piercing blade and the corresponding recovery tube for a PA is not a job I would have thought of. Making a pa bar or ring would a hard task-but the balls for the ends would be ok. Maybe a "princes wand" (go on google it)would be a good lathe job-esp as good ones need to be custom fitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

A bit of swirlie swarf in SS would suffice? Ouch

----------


## res

Ouch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Prince Albert would be more fun! And making the insertion punch!


Might need some longer bar stock.

----------


## kimjon

> Hmm making a piercing blade and the corresponding recovery tube for a PA is not a job I would have thought of. Making a pa bar or ring would a hard task-but the balls for the ends would be ok. Maybe a "princes wand" (go on google it)would be a good lathe job-esp as good ones need to be custom fitted 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dear Lord! That's one sight you can't unsee :Omg:

----------


## deadidick

> Two rules using a lathe
> 1- don't leave the chuck key in the chuck. EVER
> 2- take you tie off!
> I'd mention long hair..... But that's an age thing


I recal many years ago at homo hill (Westlake boys HS) being a turd former a fella by the name of piglet turned his lathe on in reverse (fortunately I think??) with the chuck key in, sending it out through the top window pane.
Farkn hilarious :XD: 

Even more to our amusement he was promptly marched out back for 3 licks of the cane for being stupid. :X X: 

Was a good lesson for the rest of us not to leave the lathe key in the chuck.

Poor old piglet was a bit accident prone, I also recal the same lad at home economics class or sewing as it happened to be on this occasion, sewing up his shoulder bad, ripping along, feeding it in to the machine with the foot up! Chunks chunka chunka three stitches through the hand. Piglet went pale that day. :Zomg:

----------


## gadgetman

> I recal many years ago at homo hill (Westlake boys HS) being a turd former a fella by the name of piglet turned his lathe on in reverse (fortunately I think??) with the chuck key in, sending it out through the top window pane.
> Farkn hilarious
> 
> Even more to our amusement he was promptly marched out back for 3 licks of the cane for being stupid.
> 
> Was a good lesson for the rest of us not to leave the lathe key in the chuck.
> 
> Poor old piglet was a bit accident prone, I also recal the same lad at home economics class or sewing as it happened to be on this occasion, sewing up his shoulder bad, ripping along, feeding it in to the machine with the foot up! Chunks chunka chunka three stitches through the hand. Piglet went pale that day.


I think everyone knows that guy from every school.  :Grin:

----------


## deadidick

Haha I recon GM, I'm just glad it wasn't me.

----------


## Maca49

That's how you learnt, I was in John Hendersons class a Wairarapa College, take you hand off the chuck key while it was in the chuck, no excuses, arse whacked. We learnt fast!! :O O: pity it doesn't happen these days! 
We used to break down aluminium sourced from WW2 aircraft , heat it up with the gas and smash it with a sledge hammer, that was stopped when one of the guys got hit in the eye with a piece of alloy that left the eye on his cheek, he didn't learn he later died when a car he had jacked up but not put stands on, fell and crushed his chest! There also was a bullet hole in the match lining between the metal work and wood work room, old Fosil the wood work teacher must of shit himself when the ball bearing from the cannon next door flew 
through his class room! Cannon making banned! Good days hahahahah

----------


## gundoc

Back in the day at Cashmere High I opted to have 7 periods of practical metalwork (no theory) as my optional subject in the 6th form.  I was allowed access to the metalwork shop to do this by myself (can't see that going down well with the OSH freaks these days) and used the time well.  Amongst other things I made a bullet mould and a set of loading dies for my .38 S&W Victory Model (purchased in my school uniform on a street corner one evening for 8 Pounds including a box of ammo), a new cylinder locking bolt for the same gun after I broke the original spinning and closing the cylinder, and a new set of valves (remachined from old car valves) for a 1928 Harley Davidson that a class-mate was restoring.  They really were the good old days (despite almost 200 strokes of the cane in my 3rd, 4th, and 5th form years!). :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

I can remember the metalwork teacher giving a demonstration of how strong fibreglass was. He swing a sledge hammer from over his shoulder to smack it, and the hammer bounced straight back up at his face. He managed to control it enough to only get a light tap on the swede but he was looking a bit pale and shaky.

Can also remember making canons but we were not allowed to make them so they could work. Just a shallow bore and no priming hole. Spoil sport. Came out pretty good though and lots of filing work to make the carriage.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Haha, old Mr Clarke, our engineering teacher at Waitaki Boys high school (you either got Mr Clarke, or "K-mac" who was stricter, I was one of the lucky ones) was the best teacher, used to let us run riot, but we still learnt heaps off him, kind of a mutual respect thing going on.
Agree that things must be a lot different these days with all the new H&S regulations?

----------


## Nibblet

We we're taught to make cannons and steam engine's at Orewa college 15 years ago. 

Dude left chuck key in and it embedded itself in the ceiling. 

We also wanted to test the fire extinguisher so decided to start an oil fire in the class, spent the next few days cleaning up all the white powder and crap. 

Physics was good too, spent the whole time making hydrogen and blowing things up and burning holes through tables with rolls of magnesium

----------


## 223nut

chemistry was always fun... bio chem inparticular when we were making wine, sure that isnt allowed these days, 16yr old on the piss with the teacher in class

----------


## gundoc

> Haha, old Mr Clarke, our engineering teacher at Waitaki Boys high school (you either got Mr Clarke, or "K-mac" who was stricter, I was one of the lucky ones) was the best teacher, used to let us run riot, but we still learnt heaps off him, kind of a mutual respect thing going on.
> Agree that things must be a lot different these days with all the new H&S regulations?


I was a boarder at Waitaki in '61-'62 for my 3rd and 4th forms (the Rector did not like me making home brew in the DX club rooms).  I can't remember who the metalwork teacher was but right at the outset we were told we could make anything we liked except guns, knives, and go-carts!  In my 4th form year I made a plywood canoe in woodwork and the old man had to drive from Ch-Ch to collect me (and get an earful from the Rector advising that I would not be there for the 5th form) because I couldn't take it on the train at the end of the year.  It was bloody good canoe and I used to supplement my pocket money by drifting down the Heathcote (near where the A&P grounds now are) and scoring a few ducks with my little H&R .22 Young America revolver.  I could get 5 shillings for a pair of dressed ducks (headshot only) and that would get me two packets of .22 ammo at the local hardware store.  Kids today just don't have the same opportunities for fun!

----------


## gadgetman

I used to rescue the street signs from the Avon and Dudley Creek, from my kayak, and give them back to the council to put back up. Well when I slowed down enough to see them. Would cover about 30km on a Saturday arvo, wish I still has those arms.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I was a boarder at Waitaki in '61-'62 for my 3rd and 4th forms (the Rector did not like me making home brew in the DX club rooms).  I can't remember who the metalwork teacher was but right at the outset we were told we could make anything we liked except guns, knives, and go-carts!  In my 4th form year I made a plywood canoe in woodwork and the old man had to drive from Ch-Ch to collect me (and get an earful from the Rector advising that I would not be there for the 5th form) because I couldn't take it on the train at the end of the year.  It was bloody good canoe and I used to supplement my pocket money by drifting down the Heathcote (near where the A&P grounds now are) and scoring a few ducks with my little H&R .22 Young America revolver.  I could get 5 shillings for a pair of dressed ducks (headshot only) and that would get me two packets of .22 ammo at the local hardware store.  Kids today just don't have the same opportunities for fun!


I was a boarder too, although a few years after you!

----------


## Beaker

> Oh dear Lord! That's one sight you can't unsee

----------


## Maca49

It's 9:45 pm how the hell am I going to get through that list tonight? One thing you don't want is to lose playing Soggy Biscuit!

----------


## deadidick

Add lemon tee party to that list @Beaker.

----------


## marky123

smaller sized baffles for them chinese silencers
facing off/truing the muzzle end of wonky chinese silencers
thread protectors...the list goes on

----------


## marky123

clock spider....I should have listened....

----------


## P38

> clock spider....I should have listened....


Hahahhahaha

Serves you right for being nosey.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

$300.00 retirement lathe! now to set it up at home!

----------


## gadgetman

> $300.00 retirement lathe!Attachment 52633 now to set it up at home!


Well don't keep me in suspenders @Maca49, .... details! Looks to be in very good nick.

----------


## Maca49

@gadgetman it's a Hercus model C, machine # 5671, made by FW Hercus South Australia and distributed by Morris Black and Matheson , Wellington. It's very basic, came with some insert tooling, four jaw, face plate and dogs, keyless chuck, full gear set for thread cutting, reversing switch on motor, it's in good nick for its age. Good for bushes, bit of gun smithing and pissing around on! :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

Had Hercus lathes at school. I like the V bedways on yours.

I need to pull the spindle and back gears out of mine to put in a new belt. Looks like a mission with the back gear set up. Unless I can find link belts somewhere. The aim once up and running will be to machine up a V belt pulley set to replace the flat belt spindle pulley.

----------


## Maca49

GM put a 3 phase motor on it running thru a single phase/three phase VSD, instead of stepped pulleys, and I'd put a linked belt on it as well. Just going to sort a bench out for mine today!

----------


## Friwi

Hey Maca, you need to install a digital readout on your lathe, make it more 21 st century :-)

----------


## gundoc

> @gadgetman it's a Hercus model C, machine # 5671, made by FW Hercus South Australia and distributed by Morris Black and Matheson , Wellington. It's very basic, came with some insert tooling, four jaw, face plate and dogs, keyless chuck, full gear set for thread cutting, reversing switch on motor, it's in good nick for its age. Good for bushes, bit of gun smithing and pissing around on!


Good purchase!  When I started my gunsmithing business in 1972 I bought a new Hercus lathe from Morris Black and Matheson in Ch-Ch (my previous place of employemt, Tisadlls Ltd in Cashel street, had a pre-war South Bend that the Hercus is a direct copy of).  I think the price of my lathe was close to $1700 and I had to get an import permit from the Minister of Customs, explaining how the purchase would contribute to long-term savings in NZ's overseas funds!  It was a good, well-made machine, and it served me well for many years but was limited by the small spindle bore.  It was eventually replaced by a 1 metre BC, 38mm bore Taiwanese lathe, and that was replaced about 10 years ago by my similar sized Colchester Student.

----------


## gadgetman

> GM put a 3 phase motor on it running thru a single phase/three phase VSD, instead of stepped pulleys, and I'd put a linked belt on it as well. Just going to sort a bench out for mine today!


I'm finding out where I can get a linked belt as that would be the preferred option.

----------


## Maca49

> Hey Maca, you need to install a digital readout on your lathe, make it more 21 st century :-)


It's on the guest list, re I mean the menu. Just the cross slide! :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> I'm finding out where I can get a linked belt as that would be the preferred option.


I'll check my contacts for you

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> I'm finding out where I can get a linked belt as that would be the preferred option.


Paykel engineering had it before they became blackwoods. Saeco probably has a better range of belts now though

----------


## WallyR

Went to Lynfield College (west Auckland back then),
Did Engineering (metalwork - prac and theory).
My cobber and I got really excited about model pulse jet engines (V1 bomb engines).
Built one in Metalwork, filled the tank with a mix of meths and turps.
Fired it up by blasting oxyacetylene flame through it.
Was supposed to be held static, by an engineers vice.
It took a month of detentions to compensate for the hole in the workshop roof, and complaints from a couple of Blitz survivors (who recognized the sound of the jet) plus a few strokes of the flexibamboo.
Never did find the vice or engine either - despite the aerodynamics being similar to a lead balloon.
 :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

> Went to Lynfield College (west Auckland back then),
> Did Engineering (metalwork - prac and theory).
> My cobber and I got really excited about model pulse jet engines (V1 bomb engines).
> Built one in Metalwork, filled the tank with a mix of meths and turps.
> Fired it up by blasting oxyacetylene flame through it.
> Was supposed to be held static, by an engineers vice.
> It took a month of detentions to compensate for the hole in the workshop roof, and complaints from a couple of Blitz survivors (who recognized the sound of the jet) plus a few strokes of the flexibamboo.
> Never did find the vice or engine either - despite the aerodynamics being similar to a lead balloon.


 now wally if you did that these days ,preferably with a couple of politicians as test pilots ,youd be hailed as a hero on what they call public media.actually that gives me an idea-if i scaled it down might make me duck decoys a bit more lively -testbed lake ellesmere

----------


## quentin

> I'm finding out where I can get a linked belt as that would be the preferred option.


Radio Spares has them: Same day despatch on Twist Link Belting parts | RS Components
Free delivery on web orders too.

----------


## Happy

These guys   Conveyor and Power Transmission Specialists | Conveyor and Transmission Ltd - Contrans  just made me two for this old girl .Fast service as well as cheapish

I didn't fancy taking it all apart again either. Just has a joining pin. Piece of string, measure at or near center of adjustment.
Too easy. VSD for any speed under the sun plus reverse to fix things for when you take to much off  :ORLY:

----------


## gadgetman

> Radio Spares has them: Same day despatch on Twist Link Belting parts | RS Components
> Free delivery on web orders too.


Order placed.

----------


## gundoc

When I was a kid learning to use the gear in my uncle's engineering shop, I was always amused by his old flat bed lathe that was run by an overhead electric motor and a 3-speed flat belt set-up.  To give a better range of speeds (and reverse) he mounted a pre-war ford V8 gearbox upside-down between the motor and the top pulley.  To change speeds you just rerached up to the gear stick and selected what you wanted.  It looked mickey mouse but it worked well!

----------


## gadgetman

> When I was a kid learning to use the gear in my uncle's engineering shop, I was always amused by his old flat bed lathe that was run by an overhead electric motor and a 3-speed flat belt set-up.  To give a better range of speeds (and reverse) he mounted a pre-war ford V8 gearbox upside-down between the motor and the top pulley.  To change speeds you just rerached up to the gear stick and selected what you wanted.  It looked mickey mouse but it worked well!


Pretty much what they did for the lead screw feeds for thread cutting too.

----------


## Guypie

@Happy what kind of lathe is that? It looks similar to my selson lathe. Will post up a pic of it when I get home

----------


## Happy

> @Happy what kind of lathe is that? It looks similar to my selson lathe. Will post up a pic of it when I get home


Just went and had a look. There's  actually no nameplate at all on it

----------


## canross

Quite enjoying this thread. Got to love old lathes - not much on them that can't be fixed or rebuilt. 





> I recal many years ago at homo hill (Westlake boys HS) being a turd former a fella by the name of piglet turned his lathe on in reverse (fortunately I think??) with the chuck key in, sending it out through the top window pane.
> Farkn hilarious
> 
> Even more to our amusement he was promptly marched out back for 3 licks of the cane for being stupid.
> 
> Was a good lesson for the rest of us not to leave the lathe key in the chuck.
> 
> Poor old piglet was a bit accident prone, I also recal the same lad at home economics class or sewing as it happened to be on this occasion, sewing up his shoulder bad, ripping along, feeding it in to the machine with the foot up! Chunks chunka chunka three stitches through the hand. Piglet went pale that day.


We had a guy like that  who was ultimately banned from all our shops - he managed to get his tie pulled into a big hand held belt sander that he was inexplicably trying to sand a very small loose piece of wood with; he almost killed himself by poorly mounting a very large and unbalanced piece of wood in the wood lathe, starting it at a high rpm and then diving at it with a gouge, which ultimately ended up in the ceiling, and finally, spent a good minute trying to cut through a piece of wood that had a large bolt in it with a chop saw, and wasn't noticed until the industrial vac system burst into flames and blew smoke and burning sawdust back through the vents into the shop. The fire department put the vac system out and he was never allowed inside any rooms with moving equipment again.

I'm fairly certain he runs a couple McDonald's franchises now. Nice guy, just not situationally aware.

----------


## Guypie

Here's my old lathe



Shes pretty tired, the wear in the front headstock bearing causes a bit of chatter on larger pieces and when parting off. Fortunately the whole spindle/chuck/headstock assembly is so heavy it doesn't really affect turning of smaller peices. Long term I would like to get a better lathe or refurbish this one, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that. It would probably involve casting new bearings and bluing/scraping til the clearance was just right.

----------

